# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج لتسريع التحميل   مرفق مع الباتش     Internet Download Manager

## abde rahim

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 3الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
برنامج لتسريع التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Manager 
العملاق الحقيقي لتحميل برامج من الانترنت بسرعة البرق مع امكانيات فولاذية 
اخرى تستحق الثناء والعناء ... مع برنامج idm اذا انقطع معك الانترنت 
ستجد هذا البرنامج داعم لك بعد رجوع النت ويعود التحميل بنفس السرعة  
ومن اخر مكان توقف عنده ونفس الشيء مع الكهرباء اذا انقطعت الان قم 
بتحميلidm وايضاً يدعم proxy servers, ftp and http protocols وجميع  
السيرفرات HTTP, FTP and HTTPS كما يعمل البرنامج بلغات كثيرة ومنها 
العربية برنامج تنزيل رائع ولا يوجد له  منافسين  مرفق مع الباتش         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## salihmob

مشكور ع البرنامج

----------


## abde rahim

العفو وشكرا على مروركم الذي زاد من روعة الموظوع

----------

